
Is Physical Law an Alien Intelligence? - mrosenfield
http://cosmos.nautil.us/feature/55/is-physical-law-an-alien-intelligence
======
jwilk
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

